# Help and Advice > Coping with Depression >  How often it too often with bad days

## stressfactor40

Hi Guys, first post here. A little background, i was diagnosed with depression with associated anxiety a while back. I am on 60mg flouxetine and 10mg olanzapine. I am definitly better than i was. I was really down yet felt agitated and super stressed all the time. I'm nowhere near as agitated as i was but still seem to get days when i'm just down and have no motivation or energy. Could just sleep all day and brush off important stuff because i can't be bothered. What i want to know is if it's normal to have the bad days like that? 

Also, how do you all deal with your spouse, i mean my wife has been very good about my illness, but i feel i'm gonna drive her away if i complain about my bad days. Everybody has to have a limit when it comes to people moaning lol

Thanks in advance for your advice,

J

----------


## Jaquaia

Hi and welcome. It's very normal for me. I ended up 3 weeks behind with my uni work because I couldn't face it. Have you spoken to your doctor about it? Are you having any counselling? 

I'm very lucky in that my partner also suffers from depression so understands everything I feel but it only works because we're open and honest with each other. Chances are she already knows when you're having a bad day.

----------


## OldMike

Hi, yes I have bad days like that and it is so easy to let things slide, at present I'm getting far more good days than bad so when I'm having a bad patch I know it won't last.

----------


## Suzi

Hi there and welcome to DWD. 
In our relationship I am the spouse - I promise you, talking to her and keeping her in the loop is a much, much better plan rather than whatever she thinks is happening....

----------


## Paula

Hi and welcome, J. Its perfectly normal to have bad days. Depression isnt something where recovery is instant, it takes time to get down to the worst of it and it takes time to get back up. Youre better than you were so definitely going in the right direction.

As for your wife, be honest with her and ask her to be honest with you.

----------

